# Ancient Sedona  BB



## my2scents (Dec 11, 2010)

A new favorite Ancient sedona from Bramble berry is such a fabulous scent  I highly reccommend it!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh I havent tried that one yet so will have to put it in my next order, have the new Oatmeal Stout coming. Love ramble Berry :0)


----------



## my2scents (Dec 12, 2010)

Brambleberry is my main supplier, I really consistantly like their scents, & they are in my state.
Now that I have you all to myself can I tell you......you are one of my soaping heros   I often look at your blog & your pictures for inspiration.
I really love your soaps & I aspire to produce such beautiful soaps.
I ordrered a sample of cold waters in my last order because you said somewhere that you liked it.
I also plan on trying out Wake up Rosemary.
Thanks for letting me gush.... I feel like I just met a celebrity!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't tried that one yet, but I hear great reviews on the beer fragrances. Those will be next on my list.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2010)

haha, I enjoy your soaps as well Lyn   

Thanks for the review! I haven't tried many of BB's fragrances but they have been getting so many good reviews lately I might try there. I have only used Energy and I do love it.


----------



## my2scents (Dec 12, 2010)

& a MUST TRY   Kentish Rain!!!!!!   To die for!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

my2scents said:
			
		

> & a MUST TRY   Kentish Rain!!!!!!   To die for!


I got a sample of this one in my last order. It does smell good.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my2cents ya have me blushing girl :0) thanks for such lovely words I so love to soap and to share with other soapers as well. I am now goiing to put the Ancient Sedonia and the Kentish Rain on my list!!!! I too love bramble berry and I think it rocks how Anne Marie is so interactive with us soapy people......are you on fb? the brambleberry page is cool I visit there almost daily


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 13, 2010)

Soapbuddy I have the Oatmeal Stout coming and cant wait!!!! I haven't had a go at using beer in my soap but think I am going to give it a go with this scent :0) nice thing about this time of year it is going to start slowing down and there is time to play again :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy I have the Oatmeal Stout coming and cant wait!!!! I haven't had a go at using beer in my soap but think I am going to give it a go with this scent :0) nice thing about this time of year it is going to start slowing down and there is time to play again :0)


Let me know how well this FO soaps please and how it smells.


----------



## my2scents (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh my2cents ya have me blushing girl :0) thanks for such lovely words I so love to soap and to share with other soapers as well. I am now goiing to put the Ancient Sedonia and the Kentish Rain on my list!!!! I too love bramble berry and I think it rocks how Anne Marie is so interactive with us soapy people......are you on fb? the brambleberry page is cool I visit there almost daily


Hi there yep i'm on The FB @ teach soap also under "2 scents"
Ann Marie got me started & I've even been to her store.
I think Kentish Rain is my all time Favorite scent , I can't wiait to here what you think of it.
How are things going for you at your crafting store/stall?
I forget what its called..... somthing with an 8 in it?
I checked out the website, what a cool idea  i wish we had somthing like that here.
Hey another project for me to do : add to list !


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 13, 2010)

Incube8r is the name of the store and they are now open in sydney too :0) I pulled out of that one at the very last minute.......long story that one :0) but the markets are great fun and I am seeing people coming back to purchase which is great as it is my goal to give up two nursing shifts a week of my four and create soap and other goodies instead :0). I am off to find you on fb :0) I have to confess to being a bit of a facebook junkie :0) and have done well there for sales so thats all the excuse I need :0)
You could start your own franchise similar to Incube8r as it is a fantastic concept..............Wouldn't that be terrible spending your days around handmade goodies and selling!!!!! There are some incredibly talented people out there.
Well gotta go get some sleep just finished my third nightshift and one to go :0)


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 1, 2011)

I just used this Ancient Sedonia, it smells fantastic, and didnt accelerate trace at all....Very happy with this one....


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2011)

My2scents,

Thank you for posting on this FO. I got an ounce to try and it is SO good!!! I love it!. I don't know when I might have gotten around to ordering a bottle otherwise and I'm so happy I got some sooner rather than later. THANKS!!!!


----------



## my2scents (Apr 9, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> My2scents,
> 
> Thank you for posting on this FO. I got an ounce to try and it is SO good!!! I love it!. I don't know when I might have gotten around to ordering a bottle otherwise and I'm so happy I got some sooner rather than later. THANKS!!!!


Ancient Sedona? Or Kentish rain?
They are both lovely you are most welcome


----------



## newbie (Apr 9, 2011)

The ancient sedona. I love that smell. I had a sample of Kentish rain, which I liked, but I like A.S. even better. I'm glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Bama (Apr 10, 2011)

Yall have me wanting to buy more FO now. I think I might order Kentish Rain. I sounds interesting.
I have to agree about Lyn. I love seeing her creations. What an inspiration


----------

